

San Diego: join us for SD Hacker News meetup #32 (Fri 8/31) - th
http://anyvite.com/sk4hrk8kqc

======
setgeek
Thanks Trey for organizing the meetup. It will be my first ever Hacker News
meetup.

~~~
th
Just picking up where the past organizers left off.

See you at the meetup!

------
jayliew
Thanks for organizing, Trey!

~~~
th
Thanks for organizing so much in the past.

------
niels_olson
someone should tell linuxcon about this meetup.

<http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/linuxcon>

~~~
mikiem
I am at CloudOpen (colocated with LinuxCon) and will make every effort to get
to the SDHN meetup if I can muster the energy after the con. But, everyone
knows at SDHN, I am almost certain to show up at Obrien's by 9:30p.

------
uglymaann
Hi guys, I'm new. Never been to a meeting; thus, this will be my first. What
address and time are we supposed to meet at?

~~~
th
It says on the Anyvite invitation that is linked. Part 1 is at Pangea Bakery
(Kerny Mesa) at 7:30pm and Part 2 is at O'Brien's bar across the street at
9:30pm. See you at the meetup.

